
Building a Princess Saving App: How to Build Learning and Fun into Your Applications [pdf] - toffer
http://lostgarden.com/Mixing_Games_and_Applications.pdf
======
Locke
It seems to me that the big disconnect here is this:

When you're the game developer you know exactly what the user wants to do.
They want to advance through the game and have fun. You can make early levels
where the player learns one new skill at a time, so as not to overload them.
And then when they're ready you can hit them with more complex challenges.

When you're developing some kind of productivity app, a word processor for
example, you don't know specifically what your user wants to do. Maybe I want
to write a novel? Maybe I want to create a brochure? Maybe I want to insert
tables and graphs into a business document? How do you guide me through when
you don't know where I'm coming from or where I'm going?

